Ask HN: How to choose a business/brand name? - podrick
======
CyberFonic
If you plan to sell the business/brand in the future then you would be advised
to avoid anything that relates to your name. On the other hand if your
expertise, profile, etc are relevant and you do not intend to sell in the
future then using your name might be of value.

The hardest part is to come up with a name that is available under your
state's/country's business /company names register, is available for domain
name registration and does not violate any pre-existing trademarks. Trademarks
are particularly tricky because there are international treaties that can lead
to an overseas trademark being infringed even if you can register in your own
country.

------
nreece
Igor Naming Agency has a very good guide[1] and online reference[2].

There's also SquadHelp[3] for running a naming contest.

[1] PDF - [https://www.igorinternational.com/process/igor-naming-
guide_...](https://www.igorinternational.com/process/igor-naming-guide_12.pdf)

[2] [https://www.igorinternational.com/process/company-product-
na...](https://www.igorinternational.com/process/company-product-names.php)

[3] [https://www.squadhelp.com](https://www.squadhelp.com)

